# Hi Folks



## JCarroll TMO (Apr 7, 2016)

My Name is James Carroll
I live in Northern Ireland

I used to breed fancy mice many years ago and having retired, decided to give it another go to use up some of my free time.
I am having awful trouble getting my first breeders locally.

Anyone have contacts in my neck of the woods? - Greater Belfast area.

James


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome.
Pauly might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I have sent an e mail WoodWitch, unfortunately, we are at totally opposite ends of the country ! I suggested he might like to the join the NMC & it may be easier to travel to the UK for stock.


----------

